# ID Oberon NSW



## zack13 (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone want to help me out with this one? It was found in Oberon NSW.
Thanks


----------



## jase75 (Aug 21, 2013)

Its a White Lipped Snake, Drysdalia coronoides, good find. I have never seen one around Oberon before. Where was it found ?

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zack13 (Aug 21, 2013)

I have friends who just moved there and they found it in their house while renovating. I'm not too sure exactly where I just know they live about 15 kms out of Oberon.


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 21, 2013)

Them buggers aren't worried about biting so be careful. I have found them in bowral, braidwood and even on snowy river near power plant in jindabyne


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 26, 2013)

The single white stripe from the upper labials along the entire length of the head to the neck, usually bodered above by a dark stripe, is diagnostic for this species. A bite might produce local symptoms equivalent to say a wasp sting but other than that they are not considered dangerous.

Blue


----------



## eipper (Aug 29, 2013)

There have been cases that required antivenom. (Sutherland & Tibball, 2001). Sutherland suggests that they are potentially dangerous.


----------

